# Pc zum gamen



## Gaggle27 (9. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute ich wollte mal kurz nen refresh  machen hatte mich schon kurz informiert und wollte noch kurz eure Meinung zu dem pc einholen  was sagt ihr dazu??

Achja softy ich hab den Cardreader drinne


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

Kannst du so kaufen, aber das Extreme6 ist schon recht teuer, würde das Extreme4 nicht auch reichen?


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2011)

Schaut schon recht gut aus. Card Reader FTW 

SSD könntest Du auch eine Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s nehmen. Auch sehr schnell für Gaming. Board reicht auch das Extreme4 (B3), es sei denn Du brauchst die zusätzlichen Anschlussmöglichkeiten des Extreme6. Welches Gehäuse nimmst Du?

Graka könntest Du alternativ eine ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, GeForce GTX 570, 1.25GB GDDR5 nehmen.


----------



## Gaggle27 (9. Mai 2011)

Was ist an der crucial empfehlenswerter??
Welche Anschlüsse hat das extreme6 mehr??
Gehäuse hab ich mich noch nicht festgelegt werd ich morgen reinschreiben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

Die ist beim Lesen sehr schnell, was für eine OS Platte wichtig ist.


----------



## Gaggle27 (9. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Die ist beim Lesen sehr schnell, was für eine OS Platte wichtig ist.



Aha und warum ist die viel billiger als die vertex 3 wenn die vertex schlechter ist??


----------



## Gaggle27 (9. Mai 2011)

Aha und warum ist die viel billiger als die vertex 3 wenn die vertex schlechter ist??


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2011)

Hier ein Vergleich der Anschlüsse: Produktvergleich ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3), ASRock P67 Extreme6, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die Crucial ist günstiger und ebenfalls sehr schnell und sehr gut für ein Gamingsystem bestens geeignet: 

"Der Gaming-Test basiert zu 99% auf Lesevorgängen und misst die  Streaming-Performance der Testlaufwerke. Obwohl Intels SSD 510 in  unseren synthetischen Streaming-Benchmarks gut abschnitt, kommt sie fast  nur auf den letzten Platz. Anders Crucials m4: Sie positionierte sich  in den synthetischen Streaming-Benchmarks zwischen den beiden  Vertex-3-Laufwerken, zieht hier aber mit deutlichem Vorsprung an die  Spitze. Anwender mit besonderem Interesse an kurzen Level-Ladezeiten  dürften dieses Laufwerk in die engere Wahl ziehen."

Quelle: Benchmarks: PCMark Vantage Storage Test : Crucial m4 und Intel SSD 320: Zwei weitere SSD-Konkurrenten


----------



## Gaggle27 (9. Mai 2011)

Und warum ist jez die crucial billiger


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

Warum ist der eine Hersteller günstiger als der andere?
Dafür gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, die meisten sehen halt nur die nackten Daten und kaufen eine andere SSD, daher ist der Preis günstiger, weil die Nachfrage nicht so hoch ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

Warum ist der eine Hersteller günstiger als der andere?
Dafür gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, die meisten sehen halt nur die nackten Daten und kaufen eine andere SSD, daher ist der Preis günstiger, weil die Nachfrage nicht so hoch ist.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Mai 2011)

Gaggle27 schrieb:


> Und warum ist jez die crucial billiger


 
Weil der Hersteller die zu dem Preis gut wegbekommt!


----------



## Gaggle27 (9. Mai 2011)

Also habe ich bei dem extreme4 insgesamt 16 USB Anschlüsse ?? Kann ich auch ein USB 2.0 in ein USB 3.0 stecken??


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2011)

Die ganzen theoretischen Spitzenwerte der SSD's sind mehr Augenwischerei, für ein Gamingsystem ist die Crucial im Moment imo die erste Wahl


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2011)

Doppelpost


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2011)

Doppelpost


----------



## Gaggle27 (9. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Die ganzen theoretischen Spitzenwerte und Tests sind mehr Augenwischerei und Markting-Geblubber. Für ein Gamingsystem ist die Crucial m4 imo derzeit die beste Wahl



Ja okay dann hab ich sogar noch ein paar euronen gespart. Ich will ja auch übertakten ist dafür das nt gut genug??


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

Was sind das denn für blöde Bugs?


----------



## Gaggle27 (9. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind das denn für blöde Bugs?



Kp dacht ich auch so


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2011)

Gaggle27 schrieb:


> Kann ich auch ein USB 2.0 in ein USB 3.0 stecken??



Ja, das geht, USB3 ist abwärtskompatibel.


----------



## Gaggle27 (9. Mai 2011)

Ist da Netzteil auch gut genug zum übertackten??


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

Gaggle27 schrieb:


> Also habe ich bei dem extreme4 insgesamt 16 USB Anschlüsse ?? Kann ich auch ein USB 2.0 in ein USB 3.0 stecken??


 
Klar, USB ist abwärtskompatibel.


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2011)

Gaggle27 schrieb:


> Ist da Netzteil auch gut genug zum übertackten??



Das Netzteil reicht vollkommen, sogar ein Cougar A 450W würde reichen


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung, wie weit willst du denn übertakten?


----------



## Gaggle27 (9. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung, wie weit willst du denn übertakten?



Wie weit kann man denn? Ich werd mich dann da rein lesen wenn's nötig ist also wenn ich mehr Leistung brauch


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Mai 2011)

Gaggle27 schrieb:


> Wie weit kann man denn? Ich werd mich dann da rein lesen wenn's nötig ist also wenn ich mehr Leistung brauch


 
Also wenn du unter Luft bleibst, dann sollte jedes 500W Netzteil Locker ausreichen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

Wie weit genau weiß keiner, die Kühlung begrenzt es letztendlich.
Sinnvoll ist aber alles über 4GHz nicht mehr.


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Also wenn du unter Luft bleibst, dann sollte jedes 500W Netzteil Locker ausreichen!



Jup, zumindest jedes Markennetzteil  Mit einer GTX570 im Gepäck wäre das Cougar A450 wohl doch etwas knapp.


----------



## Gaggle27 (9. Mai 2011)

Achso okay
Ich hab dann noch mindestens 40 Euro über kann man die noch i-wo sinnvoll einsetzen??


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Mai 2011)

Gaggle27 schrieb:


> Achso okay
> Ich hab dann noch mindestens 40 Euro über kann man die noch i-wo sinnvoll einsetzen??


 
Ich würde sie in ein gutes Spiel investieren!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

Kauf dir ein gutes Gehäuse, du hast keins in der Liste.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

Hängt der Server schon wieder?


----------



## Gaggle27 (9. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf dir ein gutes Gehäuse, du hast keins in der Liste.



Wieviel würdet ihr in ein Gehäuse investieren??


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

Hängt der Server schon wieder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2011)

Gaggle27 schrieb:


> Wieviel würdet ihr in ein Gehäuse investieren??


 
Ein gutes Gehäuse kostet so um 70€. Du kannst aber auch mehr als 100€ ausgeben, je nach dem, was du haben willst.


----------



## Gaggle27 (10. Mai 2011)

Was sagt ihr zu dem?? http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...idmax-Blackstorm-Midi-Tower-black::15532.html


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Mai 2011)

Gaggle27 schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu dem?? Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Raidmax » Raidmax Blackstorm Midi-Tower - black » Produktbewertung von ProGamer3


 Naja, also wenn du es schön findest, ist es ok, aber die Netzteilposition könnte unten sein!
Und Raidmax ist ist nicht gerade für Qualität bekannt!


----------



## Abufaso (10. Mai 2011)

Wie findest du das hier?

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...erie/Lancool-K62-Midi-Tower-black::12886.html

Nicht ganz so aufdringlich..


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2011)

Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl:  Cooler Master Centurion 5 II schwarz ~55 oder Sharkoon T9 Value rot mit Sichtfenster ~55 oder  Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz ~55 oder  Xigmatek Midgard ~60 bzw. mit Sichtfenster Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster ~65 oder  Sharkoon Bandit ~65  oder Thermaltake Armor A60 mit Sichtfenster ~75



Bitte beachten, dass die maximale Graka-Länge u.a. beim Centurion 5 II und Zalman Z9 eingeschränkt ist.


----------



## Gaggle27 (10. Mai 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Wie findest du das hier?
> 
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Lancool/K62-Serie/Lancool-K62-Midi-Tower-black::12886.html
> 
> Nicht ganz so aufdringlich..



Das is ganz cool Passt da auch die graka und alles rein?? Was sagt ihr zu dem cooler master cm 690 2 lite??


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2011)

Das Cooler Master CM 690 lite kannst Du bedenkenlos nehmen. Da passt alles rein (Graka bis über 300mm).

edit: Das gleiche gilt für das Lancool K62 

Gruß --- Softy


----------



## Gaggle27 (10. Mai 2011)

Haben die beiden denn auch USB 3.0 Anschluss??
Was ist mit dem hier wie ist die Qualität und so?? http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/NZXT-Tempest-Evo-Midi-Tower-Black-Window::14062.html


----------



## Abufaso (10. Mai 2011)

Das Lancool nicht..
Das CM anscheinend auch nicht.


----------



## Gaggle27 (10. Mai 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Das Lancool nicht..
> Das CM anscheinend auch nicht.



Also kann ich USB 3.0 nur hinten reinstecken. -.-


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2011)

Beim Asrock Extreme 4 / 6 ist doch ein USB3-Frontpanel dabei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaggle27 (10. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Asrock Extreme 4 / 6 ist doch ein USB3-Frontpanel dabei:
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=413624"/>



Aha also brauch ich einfach nur das Ding wie ein Laufwerk in den pc stecken oder ist es doch noch so einfach??


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2011)

Du brauchst einen freien 3,5" Fronteinschub am Gehäuse und schließt das Panel am internen USB3-Anschluss an.


----------



## Gaggle27 (10. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Du brauchst einen freien 3,5" Fronteinschub am Gehäuse und schließt das Panel am internen USB3-Anschluss an.



Ja das is ja mal chillig okay denn werd ich das tun und was sagt ihr zu dem Gehäuse ??
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/NZXT-Tempest-Evo-Midi-Tower-Black-Window::14062.html


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2011)

Ich würde eher ein Gehäuse ohne Seitenlüfter nehmen, die sind eher nachteilig für den Airflow im Gehäuse und können Platzprobleme mit hohen Towerkühlern machen.


----------



## Abufaso (10. Mai 2011)

Dann baut man die Seitenlüfter halt aus. 
Dann hat das Case ja trotzdem noch 5 (!!) Lüfter.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Mai 2011)

Der Seitenlüfter ist bei NZXT relativ gut platziert, da der direkt der Graka Luft "zufächelt", bei mir sind die Temps dadurch besser geworden!
Der liegt zu weit unten, als dass er einem Tower in die Quere kommt!


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Dann baut man die Seitenlüfter halt aus.
> Dann hat das Case ja trotzdem noch genug Lüfter.



Dann wird's aber lauter mit einer perforierten Seitenwand


----------



## Abufaso (10. Mai 2011)

Ok das ist schlecht. Wusst ich gar nicht. 

Aber Hans meinte ja die stören doch nicht.


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2011)

Wenn Hans das sagt, und er das Gehäuse gut findet, kannst Du es natürlich bedenkenlos nehmen


----------



## Gaggle27 (10. Mai 2011)

Okay ich steh jez zwischen dem lancool und dem andern mit dem Lüfter anner Seite. Welches Gehäuse würdet ihr nehmen?? Abstimmung bitte!!


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2011)

Nimm einfach das, was Dir mehr zusagt. Persönlich würde ich das Lancool nehmen.


----------



## Abufaso (10. Mai 2011)

Optisch sind ja beide fast gleich. Das Lancool ist ein bisschen simpler gestaltet, die Form des NZXT ist etwas ausgefallener.

ICH würde das Lancool nehmen.
Was DU nimmst bleibt deine Entscheidung.


----------



## Gaggle27 (10. Mai 2011)

Wie viele Laufwerke kann man in das lancool stecken?  Für mich sieht es aus als ob man nur eins reinstecken kann und bei dem andern ja 3


----------



## Abufaso (10. Mai 2011)

5 passen da rein. 
Die Abdeckung nimmt man dann einfach ab.


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2011)

Das K62? extern: 5x 5.25", intern: 4x 3.5"


----------



## Gaggle27 (10. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Das K62? extern: 5x 5.25", intern: 4x 3.5"



Ja also ich meine cd laufwerke


----------



## Abufaso (10. Mai 2011)

Also extern. Intern sind Festplatten.


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2011)

5. Für das USB3-Frontpanel bräuchtest Du noch einen DeLOCK Einbaurahmen 3.5" auf 5.25" schwarz


----------



## Gaggle27 (10. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> 5. Für das USB3-Frontpanel bräuchtest Du noch einen DeLOCK Einbaurahmen 3.5" auf 5.25" schwarz



Und bei dem andern nicht?


----------



## Abufaso (10. Mai 2011)

Nö da nicht. Da ist so ein Adapter dabei.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Mai 2011)

Das Lancool ist Ok, kannst du nehmen und auch das Cooler Master ist kein Problem.


----------



## Gaggle27 (10. Mai 2011)

Der mensch hat Auch nur ein cd Laufwerk drin aber ich kann ja auch 4 einbauen wie ich das jez richtig verstanden habe oder ??


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2011)

Da Du offensichtlich viel Wert auf Optik legst, wie wäre es mit einem stylischeren Kühler : EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B oder (etwas lauter, aber nicht wirklich laut) ein Zalman CNPS9900 MAX blau

Du kannst 4 Laufwerke + das USB3 Frontpanel einbauen.
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a578373.html


----------



## Gaggle27 (10. Mai 2011)

Ja Sry das ich nen Optik Freak bin  ich hab aus Laune alle kühler zu meine Wunschliste bei Geizhals hinzu gefügt wie lösch ich Sachen wieder??
Hab's herausgefunden!!
Ich Nehm die schöne kühle nordwand


----------



## turbosnake (10. Mai 2011)

Gibt da einen rote Minusknopf, man Ende der Artikelspalte, einfach draufklicken.


----------



## Gaggle27 (10. Mai 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt da einen rote Minusknopf, man Ende der Artikelspalte, einfach draufklicken.



Jo hab ich schon gefunden is ein bisschen  unübersichtlich aufm iPod 
Brauch ich den einbaurahmen überhaupt noch??


----------



## Gaggle27 (10. Mai 2011)

So sieht's auch immo aus !!

Ist die Asus Cu als graka eig. besser als die Phantom von gainward??


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2011)

Die Asus Karte ist im Idle minimal "lauter". Aber raushören wirst Du die nicht aus dem Gehäuse. Die Kühlerkonstruktion ist besser bei der Asus und sie ist leiser unter Last. Und kühler.

Einbaurahmen brauchst Du sogar 2x. Einmal für das USB3 Panel und einmal für den Cardreader. Oder Du nimmst einen 5,25" CardReader mit Lüftersteuerung und Flip-Up-Display: AeroCool FP-01, 5.25" Multifunktionspanel


----------



## Gaggle27 (10. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Die Asus Karte ist im Idle minimal "lauter". Aber raushören wirst Du die nicht aus dem Gehäuse. Die Kühlerkonstruktion ist besser bei der Asus und sie ist leiser unter Last. Und kühler.
> 
> Einbaurahmen brauchst Du sogar 2x. Einmal für das USB3 Panel und einmal für den Cardreader. Oder Du nimmst einen 5,25" CardReader mit Lüftersteuerung und Flip-Up-Display: AeroCool FP-01, 5.25" Multifunktionspanel



Ne das Geld is mir dann doch zu schade


----------



## Gaggle27 (10. Mai 2011)

So sieht's jez aus musste es in 3 bilder machen hätte sonst nich gepasst


----------



## Gaggle27 (10. Mai 2011)

Was sagt ihr zu dem Monitor??


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2011)

Der Monitor und die Zusammenstellung ist prima 

Den Monitor gibts auch minimal kleiner (23,6"), dafür günstiger: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L, 23.6"


----------



## Jamrock (10. Mai 2011)

Hiho

Hatte am Anfang noch ein paar mehr Tipps bis ich gemerkt hab das du die Vertex 3 ausgetauscht hast etc. .Naja ein paar Ideen habe ich noch auf lager, wenn du Preiswerter wegkommen willst:


1 )
Wozu eine 120 GB SSD.? Wenn sie nur fürs OS + wichtige Programme reichen  locker 60Gb (passt sogar noch ein Spiel drauf) und wenn 1-3 deiner  Lieblingsgames drauf sollen reicht auch eine 90gb 
Zudem wirste nur bei den Ladezeiten merken das du das Spiel auf einer  SSD hast was dafür meiner Meinung nach sehr teuer ist (im Online spielen  ehr weniger Merklich denke ich)
(ca 50€)
2)
Das BQ Netzteil ist verdammt teuer finde ich für die Leistung. Sei lieber Preisbewusster und kauf ein Antec HCG oder ähnliches.
(ca 40€)
3)
8GB Ram sind zum Spielen unnötig. Kauf dir lieber 4 und rüste evtl  später nach. Wobei 8gb jetzt nicht so teuer sind! Kann mach auch  noch lassen.
(ca 35€)
4)
Sicher das es die Gainward Phantom sein soll. Klar schickes Design, leise  etc, aber für den Preis gibts das ganz auch mit Werks OC und wenn SLI  und WerksOC keine Rolle für dich spielt sit die DC2 von Asus nochn  Stückchen leiser (kaum merklich).

Denke alles in allem sieht das schon nicht Schlecht aus wobei man wie gesagt noch ein kleines Stückchen günstiger wegkommen kann 

MfG Jamrock


----------



## Gaggle27 (10. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Der Monitor und die Zusammenstellung ist prima
> 
> Den Monitor gibts auch minimal kleiner (23,6"), dafür günstiger: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L, 23.6" (LS24B5LVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Aber das is ne Version wo man den nich kippen kann steht in einer Bewertung bei Amazon. 
Außerdem möchte ich gerne mit dem Teil fernsehn gucken ist das i- wie möglich?? Mit Receiver oder so??


----------



## Gaggle27 (10. Mai 2011)

Jamrock schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho
> 
> Hatte am Anfang noch ein paar mehr Tipps bis ich gemerkt hab das du die Vertex 3 ausgetauscht hast etc. .Naja ein paar Ideen habe ich noch auf lager, wenn du Preiswerter wegkommen willst:
> 
> ...



Wo hast du denn ein 8 gb ram für 35 Euro gesehn??


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2011)

Gaggle27 schrieb:


> Aber das is ne Version wo man den nich kippen kann steht in einer Bewertung bei Amazon.
> Außerdem möchte ich gerne mit dem Teil fernsehn gucken ist das i- wie möglich?? Mit Receiver oder so??



Afaik ist der Standfuß auch beim BX2450L neigbar. Zum fernsehen brauchst Du halt eine TV-Karte.


----------



## Jamrock (10. Mai 2011)

Ok, sry war etwas Unverständlich. Hab jetzt mal immer in Klammern die geschätzte Ersparnis dazu geschrieben ; ) 
Btw das Gehäuse is mal richtig Geil!


----------



## Gaggle27 (10. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Afaik ist der Standfuß auch beim BX2450L neigbar. Zum fernsehen brauchst Du halt eine TV-Karte.



Kann ich nich auch nen Receiver an den monitor anschliessen??


----------



## Gaggle27 (10. Mai 2011)

Jamrock schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, sry war etwas Unverständlich. Hab jetzt mal immer in Klammern die geschätzte Ersparnis dazu geschrieben ; )
> Btw das Gehäuse is mal richtig Geil!



Das wären 125 Euro aber bist du denn sicher das das Netzteil auch gut genug ist wie leise und auch lange genug hält??

Noch jemand da??


----------



## mariohanaman (10. Mai 2011)

Das Actec High Current Gamer ist auch gut, das kann man bedenkenlos nehmen.

Zu deiner TV sache: ich hab mir jetzt den monitor nicht angeschaut, das spielt aber auch keine rolle. du musst einfach auf die anschlüsse achten. wenn der z.B einen HDMI anschluss hat, und der receiver HDMI ausgeben kann, kannst du ihn anschließen. oder du musst ggf. mit adaptern (HDMI auf DVI arbeiten). 
oder natürlich eine TV karte für den PC kaufen, damit du darauf über DVBT / DVBS (Antenne-Satellit) schauen kannst.
wichtig ist falls du einen receiver benutzt nur, dass der bildschirm mehr als einen anschluss hat. du willst ja nicht ständig umstöpseln (zw. pc und receiver) denke ich mal


----------



## Gaggle27 (10. Mai 2011)

mariohanaman schrieb:
			
		

> Das ANtec High Current Gamer ist auch gut, das kann man bedenkenlos nehmen.
> 
> Zu deiner TV sache: ich hab mir jetzt den monitor nicht angeschaut, das spielt aber auch keine rolle. du musst einfach auf die anschlüsse achten. wenn der z.B einen HDMI anschluss hat, und der receiver HDMI ausgeben kann, kannst du ihn anschließen. oder du musst ggf. mit adaptern (HDMI auf DVI arbeiten). oder natürlich iene TV karte für den PC kaufen, damit du darauf über DVBT / DVBS (Antenne-Satellit) schauen kannst.
> wichtig ist falls du ienen receiver benutzt nur, dass der bildschirm mehr als einen anschluss hat. du willst ja nicht ständig umstekcen denke ich mal



Meinst du das NT http://geizhals.at/a584935.html ??

Ja so war meine Überlegung auch und der monitor hat auch 2 HDMI Anschlüsse . Ich frag nich mal nen Nachbarn der weiß auch darüber Bescheid mal schaun.
Hat jemand nen Link zur tv Karte??
Aber die Ssd möchte ich drin behalten weil sie is billig und schnelles laden kann gut gebrauchen. Bringt die eig. auch was wenn man nen Film in iPod Format umwandelt geht das denn schneller?
Ich behalt auch die 8 gb RAM weil das immo schön billig ist deswegen lass ich's drin.


----------



## mariohanaman (10. Mai 2011)

das kannst du beruhigt kaufen.

wie gesagt, wenn der bildschirm über einen HDMI anschluss verfügt und der receiver ebenfalls stellt das ganze kein problem da. einfach anschliessen, auswählen und schauen. nur um den ton musst du dich dann wahrscheinlich gesondert kümmern, es sei denn der bildschirm hat dafür vorgesehene lautsprecher integriert.


----------



## Gaggle27 (10. Mai 2011)

mariohanaman schrieb:
			
		

> das kannst du beruhigt kaufen.
> 
> wie gesagt, wenn der bildschirm über einen HDMI anschluss verfügt und der receiver ebenfalls stellt das ganze kein problem da. einfach anschliessen, auswählen und schauen. nur um den ton musst du dich dann wahrscheinlich gesondert kümmern, es sei denn der bildschirm hat dafür vorgesehene lautsprecher integriert.



Okay danke . Ich hab mein Beitrag nochmal bearbeitet... 
Den aufpreis für  die Asus will ich nich zahlen ich lass die gainward dein oder ist sie in bestimmten Sachen besser?


----------



## Jamrock (11. Mai 2011)

Dachte beim Antec evtl sogar an 520w da du ja nicht Extrem OCst und das daher auch für etwas OC reicht, wobei der AUfpreis zum 620w kaum nennenswert ist . Alternativ gibts aufm Marktplatz ein 750w für 80€ oder so was du auch nehm könntest (dann wäre SLI möglich).

Zur TV Karte würde ich sagen das du dir wirklich eine holen solltest. Das mit dem Reciver funktioniert zwar ist aber meines Wissens nach mit umstöpseln verbunden und so kannst du nicht parallel Fernsehn und am Pc schreiben oder so     ; ) 

Wegen der Graka würde ich sagen das es Geschmacksache ist, da kann man durchaus bei der Phantom bleiben (das einzige Manko von Gainward soll support sein aber habe ich noch keine Erfahrung mit gemacht).

Der BX2450 ist auch super und passt nach meiner Meinung sehr gut aufs Sys ^^


----------



## Gaggle27 (11. Mai 2011)

Na denn is ja alles  klar 
Ich schau mich mal wegen tv Karten um


----------



## Abufaso (11. Mai 2011)

Es gibt den Samsung auch mit integriertem DVB-T/DVB-C Empfänger (also Antenne und Kabel), aber dann glaub ich nur als 27 Zoll Monitor.
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a463222.html


----------



## Gaggle27 (11. Mai 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt den Samsung auch mit integriertem DVB-T/DVB-C Empfänger (also Antenne und Kabel), aber dann glaub ich nur als 27 Zoll Monitor.
> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a463222.html



Aber da ist ja nich der Samsung -.-


----------



## Abufaso (11. Mai 2011)

Das stimmt, aber wenn du den 24" Monitor nimmst, brauchst du noch einen Receiver. Beim 27 Zöller nicht. 
Was für Signale willst du denn empfangen?


----------



## Gaggle27 (11. Mai 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt, aber wenn du den 24" Monitor nimmst, brauchst du noch einen Receiver. Beim 27 Zöller nicht.
> Was für Signale willst du denn empfangen?



Ne den moni will ich nich den hat nen kumpel und der moni hat so ein paar Macken. Den Receiver kann ich auch kaufen das is nich so schlimm.
wie welche Signale??beispiel?


----------



## Softy (11. Mai 2011)

Gaggle27 schrieb:


> wie welche Signale??beispiel?



DVB-T, DVB-C, DVB-S also terrestrisch, Kabel oder Satellit?


----------



## Gaggle27 (11. Mai 2011)

Wir Ham eine sateliten Schüssel aufm Dach. Das wollt ich noch fragen kann ich mit dem pc Auch 10 min Filme schneiden??


----------



## Softy (11. Mai 2011)

Dann brauchst Du eine DVB-S Karte. 

Klar kannst Du mit dem Rechner auch Filme schneiden


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Klar kannst Du mit dem Rechner auch Filme schneiden


 
Das will ich sehen, wie er mit dem Rechner filme schneidet. Benutzt er die Kante des Gehäuses oder nimmt er die Grafikkarte raus und macht das mit dem angeschliffenen Lüfter?


----------



## Gaggle27 (11. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Das will ich sehen, wie er mit dem Rechner filme schneidet. Benutzt er die Kante des Gehäuses oder nimmt er die Grafikkarte raus und macht das mit dem angeschliffenen Lüfter?



Ich bevorzuge die Art mit der graka  ja weil alle fragen ob man Filme schneiden möchte und wenn ja sollen die den i7 nehmen


----------



## Softy (11. Mai 2011)

Willst Du das professionell machen? Mit welchem Programm?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Mai 2011)

Gaggle27 schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge die Art mit der graka  ja weil alle fragen ob man Filme schneiden möchte und wenn ja sollen die den i7 nehmen


 
Der i7 kann da eher das HT zu seinem Vorteil nutzen, das ist die Sache, aber der i5 ist jetzt da auch nicht der langsamste!
Die Frage ist, wie häufig du das machst und in welchem Ausmaß!


----------



## Gaggle27 (11. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Der i7 kann da eher das HT zu seinem Vorteil nutzen, das ist die Sache, aber der i5 ist jetzt da auch nicht der langsamste!
> Die Frage ist, wie häufig du das machst und in welchem Ausmaß!



Wahrscheinlich nur die besten Kiels in Cod und so kann mir jemand ein aufnehm Programm empfehlen??


----------



## Softy (11. Mai 2011)

Ist jetzt nicht mein Spezialgebiet, aber ich glaube mit Fraps geht sowas


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Mai 2011)

Zum Programm kann ich dir nicht sehr viel sagen, aber für deine Zwecke ist der i5 völlig ausreichend!


----------



## Softy (11. Mai 2011)

Hier der Link: FRAPS show fps, record video game movies, screen capture software

Der i5 reicht da locker.


----------



## Gaggle27 (11. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Hier der Link: FRAPS show fps, record video game movies, screen capture software
> 
> Der i5 reicht da locker.



Okay das is gut freu mich schon auf den pc und hoffe das alles gut mit einander harmoniert


----------



## Softy (11. Mai 2011)

Poste am besten nochmal Deine Zusammenstellung bevor Du bestellst (incl. CardReader ). Fürs Feintuning


----------



## Gaggle27 (11. Mai 2011)

Das ist der pc hab's in Bilder gemacht muss ich nich alles schreiben


----------



## Softy (11. Mai 2011)

Sieht sehr gut aus  Kannst Du so bestellen.


----------



## Gaggle27 (11. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht sehr gut aus  Kannst Du so bestellen.



Jo mal gucken was mein Couseng dazu sacht mit dem wollt ich eig. Einen zusammen stellen


----------



## Gaggle27 (12. Mai 2011)

Kennt jemand noch nen gutes kostenloses Programm womit man Filme schneiden kann??


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Mai 2011)

Gaggle27 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand noch nen gutes kostenloses Programm womit man Filme schneiden kann??


 
Schneiden tu ich sie immer mit dem Windows Movie Maker!
Ist bei Windows immer mit dabei!


----------



## Gaggle27 (12. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Schneiden tu ich sie immer mit dem Windows Movie Maker!
> Ist bei Windows immer mit dabei!



Okay danke womit nimmst du auf?? Fraps ist nur ne Demo Version zumindest bei Chip.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

Wenn du mit Fraps Videos von Games aufnehmen willst, dann kannst du zum Bearbeiten der AVI Dateien Virtual Dub benutzen, das ist gratis und sehr umfangreich.
Sinnvoll ist ein i7 dann aber schon, da besonders im Game die Aufnahme bei gleichzeitigem Spielen den Prozessor belastet, da du ja sicher die native Auflösung aufnehmen willst.


----------



## Gaggle27 (12. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du mit Fraps Videos von Games aufnehmen willst, dann kannst du zum Bearbeiten der AVI Dateien Virtual Dub benutzen, das ist gratis und sehr umfangreich.
> Sinnvoll ist ein i7 dann aber schon, da besonders im Game die Aufnahme bei gleichzeitigem Spielen den Prozessor belastet, da du ja sicher die native Auflösung aufnehmen willst.



Aber mein pc schafft das ja Videos aufnehmen beim spielen von Cod usw.


----------



## ChaoZ (12. Mai 2011)

Gaggle27 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mein pc schafft das ja Videos aufnehmen beim spielen von Cod usw.



Ist ja auch nicht wirklich der Inbegriff der guten Grafik. 
Das schafft mein X3 sogar noch, bei Aufnahme hat der ca. 60fps.


----------



## Gaggle27 (12. Mai 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja auch nicht wirklich der Inbegriff der guten Grafik.
> Das schafft mein X3 sogar noch, bei Aufnahme hat der ca. 60fps.



Jo denn klappt das ja


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Mai 2011)

Achso, du willst nur Call of Duty aufnehmen?
Dann reicht der i5 natürlich, ich dachte jetzt, du meist es allgemein, denn ein Strategie Spiel, welches schon an 35-40 Frames knabbert, klappt bei der Aufnahme weg.


----------



## Gaggle27 (12. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, du willst nur Call of Duty aufnehmen?
> Dann reicht der i5 natürlich, ich dachte jetzt, du meist es allgemein, denn ein Strategie Spiel, welches schon an 35-40 Frames knabbert, klappt bei der Aufnahme weg.



Ja Vllt auch was anderes aber nur selten


----------



## Aribaaajeaa (14. Mai 2011)

Ich würde kein AsRock nehmen. Denn wozu brauch mann denn heutzutage noch ein Diskettenanschluss auf nem MB? 

Ich wollte auch erst das Extreme4 nehmen, bin dann aber doch wieder bei ASUS gelandet. Da finde ich die P8P67-Reihe doch sehr viel besser als die MBs von AsRock.

Ansonsten gute Konfiguration! Ich würde auch eine Vertex3 nehmen!!! Warum? KA.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

Aribaaajeaa schrieb:


> Denn wozu brauch mann denn heutzutage noch ein Diskettenanschluss auf nem MB?


 
Musst du ja nicht benutzen.


----------



## Softy (14. Mai 2011)

Aribaaajeaa schrieb:


> Ansonsten gute Konfiguration! Ich würde auch eine Vertex3 nehmen!!! Warum? KA.



Das ist ja mal ein Argument


----------



## Gaggle27 (14. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja mal ein Argument



Seh ich Auch so!!


----------



## Gaggle27 (14. Mai 2011)

Aribaaajeaa schrieb:


> Ich würde kein AsRock nehmen. Denn wozu brauch mann denn heutzutage noch ein Diskettenanschluss auf nem MB?
> 
> Ich wollte auch erst das Extreme4 nehmen, bin dann aber doch wieder bei ASUS gelandet. Da finde ich die P8P67-Reihe doch sehr viel besser als die MBs von AsRock.
> 
> Ansonsten gute Konfiguration! Ich würde auch eine Vertex3 nehmen!!! Warum? KA.


 
WELCHES GIBTS denn alternativ zu dem Asrock mit auch so guter ausstattung??


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

Du musst mehr bezahlen, wenn du von einem anderen Anbieter ein vergleichbares Brett haben willst und wie schon erwähnt, ist doch völlig egal, ob das Board noch einen Disketten Controller, IDE Controller oder PCI Ports hat, wichtig ist, dass es die Ausstattung hat, die du haben willst.


----------



## Softy (14. Mai 2011)

Das Asrock Extreme4 oder 6 P67 (B3) kannst Du bedenkenlos nehmen. Echt. Ehrlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, sollte es auch einen Card Reader dazu geben? 
Kann man den an den Diskettencontroller anschließen?


----------



## Gaggle27 (14. Mai 2011)

ich ich nehm auch das extreme 4 oder 6 ich überleg noch welches


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Mai 2011)

Das Extreme6 hat eine noch bessere Ausstattung.


----------



## Gaggle27 (15. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Das Extreme6 hat eine noch bessere Ausstattung.



Ja weiß ich ich schau mal wie viel teurer das is  ja die 30€ mehr sind mir wert


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2011)

150 Ocken, kann man mit leben.
ASRock P67 Extreme6, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Gaggle27 (19. Mai 2011)

Oder soll ich statt der gtx 570 doch eine ASUS EAH6970 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6970, 2GB GDDR5 nehmen??


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2011)

Ist eher Geschmackssache. Die GTX570 bietet eine etwas bessere Bildqualität, PhysX und Cuda. Die HD6970 holt bei vielen Games ein paar mehr fps raus


----------



## Gaggle27 (19. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eher Geschmackssache. Die GTX570 bietet eine etwas bessere Bildqualität, PhysX und Cuda. Die HD6970 holt bei vielen Games ein paar mehr fps raus



Sind die fps viel mehr und ist das ein Nachteil bei der gtx??


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Mai 2011)

Gaggle27 schrieb:


> Sind die fps viel mehr und ist das ein Nachteil bei der gtx??


 
Im Endeffekt ist es egal!
Die Fps der HD 6970 und die Bildquali der GTX 570 sollten sich nur um Kleinigkeiten unterscheiden!


----------



## Gaggle27 (19. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Im Endeffekt ist es egal!
> Die Fps der HD 6970 und die Bildquali der GTX 570 sollten sich nur um Kleinigkeiten unterscheiden!



Joa ich Nehm die gtx wollte eh dabei bleiben


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2011)

Poste am besten nochmal alle Komponenten, bevor Du bestellst. Ist etwas unübersichtlich hier drin


----------



## Gaggle27 (19. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Poste am besten nochmal alle Komponenten, bevor Du bestellst. Ist etwas unübersichtlich hier drin



Jo werde ich tun wie kann man eig den Link von ner Zusammenstellung aus Geizhals reinmachen??


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2011)

Jo, da musst Du aber vorher die Wunschliste öffentlich freigeben.


----------



## Gaggle27 (19. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, da musst Du aber vorher die Wunschliste öffentlich freigeben.



Und wie geht das??


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2011)

Bei geizhals einloggen/registrieren, dann die Wunschliste "in Benutzeraccount kopieren". Dann "öffentlich einsehbar machen" klicken. Den Link dann posten.


----------



## Gaggle27 (19. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Bei geizhals einloggen/registrieren, dann die Wunschliste "in Benutzeraccount kopieren". Dann "öffentlich einsehbar machen" klicken. Den Link dann posten.



Kostet die Anmeldung Geld??


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Mai 2011)

Gaggle27 schrieb:


> Kostet die Anmeldung Geld??


 
Nein!


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Mai 2011)

Nein, ist kostenlos, du kannst auch eine Fake Mail Adressen eingeben.


----------



## Gaggle27 (19. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ist kostenlos, du kannst auch eine Fake Mail Adressen eingeben.



Okay ich mwld mich schnell an und poste die Zusammenstellung


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2011)

In der Zeit kannst Du die Links 2x einzeln posten


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Mai 2011)

... oder schon lange bestellen.


----------



## Gaggle27 (19. Mai 2011)

Okay hab nich für notwendig gefunden mich anzumelden hab einfach Bilder mit iPod gemacht 

Edit: ist es gut so??


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Mai 2011)

Wieso hast du nicht einfach einen Screen gemacht?


----------



## Gaggle27 (19. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso hast du nicht einfach einen Screen gemacht?



Weil ich immo nich am pc bin


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2011)

Jo, nach 15 Seiten im Thread spare ich mir zu schreiben, dass ein Asrock Extreme4 auch ausreicht, dass es günstigere qualitativ hochwertige Netzteile u.s.w. gibt 

Passt alles zusammen. Die restlichen Komponenten hast Du bereits?


----------



## Gaggle27 (19. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, nach 15 Seiten im Thread spare ich mir zu schreiben, dass ein Asrock Extreme4 auch ausreicht, dass es günstigere qualitativ hochwertige Netzteile u.s.w. gibt
> 
> Passt alles zusammen. Die restlichen Komponenten hast Du bereits?



Welche restlichen??

Edit: Maus ja tasta nein da will ich das logitech illuminated Keyboard und Bildschirm Samsung syncmaster bx2450 24" 
Oder als tasta tt esports Challenger pro Gaming Keyboard


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2011)

Eine CPU wäre vorteilhaft. Und eine Festplatte auch


----------



## Gaggle27 (19. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Eine CPU wäre vorteilhaft. Und eine Festplatte auch



Oh Sry CPU i5 2500k Boxer und hdd Samsung spinpoint f3 1000gb sata 2 und ssd crucial m4 128gb


----------



## Gaggle27 (19. Mai 2011)

Gaggle27 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Sry CPU i5 2500k Boxer und hdd Samsung spinpoint f3 1000gb sata 2 und ssd crucial m4 128gb



So besser??


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2011)

Jo, sehr gut


----------



## Gaggle27 (19. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, sehr gut



Was sagt's du zu tasta??


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2011)

Welche willst Du nehmen?


----------



## Abufaso (19. Mai 2011)

Gaggle27 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder als tasta tt esports Challenger pro Gaming Keyboard



Die Tastatur will er nehmen


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung, die Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB oder Microsoft SideWinder X6 Gaming Keyboard, USB soll nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## Gaggle27 (19. Mai 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tastatur will er nehmen



Ja das oder das logitech illuminated Keyboard


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, die Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB oder Microsoft SideWinder X6 Gaming Keyboard, USB soll nicht schlecht sein.


 
Sidewinder X6!
Aber die TTesports soll auch nicht schlecht sein!


----------



## Gaggle27 (19. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Sidewinder X6!
> Aber die TTesports soll auch nicht schlecht sein!



Ich bestell mir die ttesports


----------



## Gaggle27 (20. Mai 2011)

Geht es eig schneller wenn man ein Programm zum Videos formatieren auf die SSD packt oder bleibt es gleich ???


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2011)

Wenn die HDD der limitierende Faktor ist, geht es mit der SSD natürlich schneller. Also einfach ausprobieren. Du kannst ja auch Quelllaufwerk HDD und Ziellaufwert SSD oder umgekehrt wählen.


----------



## Gaggle27 (20. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die HDD der limitierende Faktor ist, geht es mit der SSD natürlich schneller. Also einfach ausprobieren. Du kannst ja auch Quelllaufwerk HDD und Ziellaufwert SSD oder umgekehrt wählen.



Okay werd ich dann mal versuchen


----------



## Gaggle27 (22. Mai 2011)

Ich nur nochmal so eine Frage was haltet ihr von dieser Kiste vom Saturn ???


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Mai 2011)

Gaggle27 schrieb:


> Ich nur nochmal so eine Frage was haltet ihr von dieser Kiste vom Saturn ???


 
Zu teuer!!!!
Viiieeeel zu teuer!


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Das erste Bild reicht schon, die GT 440 ist keine Gaming Grafikkarte, da nützt der 3GB videoram auch nichts.


----------



## Abufaso (22. Mai 2011)

Grafik ist net soo.. 
Und keine k-CPU und nur ein H61 Chipsatz  
Aber die Optik ist für nen Komplett PC doch ganz gut


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Ist halt ein Mini Tower in Klarlack Optik, wer sowas schön findet...


----------



## Abufaso (22. Mai 2011)

Ich hab nicht gesagt dass er schön sei, aber im Vergleich zu dem anderen Saturn Schrott... (Medion ist z. B. Recht unschön)


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Na ja, diese Art Tower findest du aber bei Medion auch zuhauf.
Guck dir die Kiste an:
MEDION® AKOYA® P4385 D (MD 8890)

Da ist immerhin eine GTS 450 drin.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da ist immerhin eine GTS 450 drin.


 
Eine OEM GTS 450!


----------



## Abufaso (22. Mai 2011)

Ok quanti, du hast recht. Das HP Gehäuse ist also Geschmackssache und nix besonderes. 
Eigtl ist mir das auch total egal, da ich damit sowieso nichts zu tun habe

Edit: Hat ne OEM Graka Nachteile?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Eine OEM GTS 450!


 
Aber immer noch besser als eine GT 440 mit 3GB videoram.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Mai 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Hat ne OEM Graka Nachteile?


 
Naja, da muss man aufpassen, denn einige Modelle sind da abgespeckt!


----------



## Abufaso (22. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, da muss man aufpassen, denn einige Modelle sind da abgespeckt!



Ja, aber wie?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Es könnten weniger Shader sein oder Alus oder was auch immer.
Nur beim Videoram sind sie großzügig.


----------



## Gaggle27 (23. Mai 2011)

Okay denn werd ich den pc nicht nem Kumpel empfehlen


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

Gaggle27 schrieb:


> Okay denn werd ich den pc nicht nem Kumpel empfehlen



Jo. Finger weg. Sag ihm, er soll sich hier anmelden, dann stellen wir ihm was Feines zusammen. Oder Du machst das selbst, bist ja mittlerweile Profi


----------



## Gaggle27 (23. Mai 2011)

Passen die ganzen von mir ausgewählten Sachen eigentlich auch in das Xigmatek midgard??


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

Jup, da passt alles rein. Empfehlenswert ist auch die Variante mit Sichtfenster: Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster. Etwas leiser, weil die Seitenwand geschlossen ist.

Leisere Lüfter wären sinnvoll, die Serienlüfter sind recht laut. z.B: Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm oder mit LED: Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm bzw. Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm


----------



## Gaggle27 (23. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Jup, da passt alles rein. Empfehlenswert ist auch die Variante mit Sichtfenster: Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster. Etwas leiser, weil die Seitenwand geschlossen ist.
> 
> Leisere Lüfter wären sinnvoll, die Serienlüfter sind recht laut. z.B: Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm oder mit LED: Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm bzw. Enermax T.B.Apollish blau 120x120x25mm, 900rpm



Okay ich brauch aber kein extra Lüfter  brauch ich noch die delock einbaurahmen??


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

1x 3,5" Panel kannst Du so einbauen. Für jedes Weitere bräuchtest Du einen Einbaurahmen.


----------



## Gaggle27 (23. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> 1x 3,5" Panel kannst Du so einbauen. Für jedes Weitere bräuchtest Du einen Einbaurahmen.



Aha okY naja Vllt bleib ich auch bei dem lancool


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

Mit keinem der beiden Gehäuse machst Du was falsch.


----------



## Gaggle27 (23. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Mit keinem der beiden Gehäuse machst Du was falsch.


 
joa sehn auch nicht schlecht aus und so mal gucken ob ich sparen will oder nicht 

edit: aber der pc müsste ja eig. laufen oder?? ich frag nochmal da nen kumpel meinte das manche teile nich mit nem anderen teil funktionieren und der ganze pc dann nicht läuft...usw.


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

Am Gehäuse und am Netzteil sollte man nicht sparen, weil es i.d.R. die Komponenten sind, die Du am längsten verwendest / anschauen musst 

Eine meiner 3 goldenen Regeln beim Computerkauf


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

Gaggle27 schrieb:


> edit: aber der pc müsste ja eig. laufen oder?? ich frag nochmal da nen kumpel meinte das manche teile nich mit nem anderen teil funktionieren und der ganze pc dann nicht läuft...usw.


 
Wo besteht denn laut deinem Kumpel ein Problem?


----------



## Gaggle27 (23. Mai 2011)

Gaggle27 schrieb:


> edit: aber der pc müsste ja eig. laufen oder?? ich frag nochmal da nen kumpel meinte das manche teile nich mit nem anderen teil funktionieren und der ganze pc dann nicht läuft...usw.


 
und was ist damit?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Eine meiner 3 goldenen Regeln beim Computerkauf


 
Und die zwei anderen?


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Und die zwei anderen?



2. Keine (oder nur wenig) Grafikkartenleistung auf Vorrat kaufen

3. den Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer nicht vergessen


----------



## Gaggle27 (24. Mai 2011)

Ist der i5 2500k eigentlich auch ein sechskerner?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Mai 2011)

Gaggle27 schrieb:


> Ist der i5 2500k eigentlich auch ein sechskerner?



Nö, aber ein Vierkerner, der zum Gamen schneller ist!


----------



## Gaggle27 (24. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, aber ein Vierkerner, der zum Gamen schneller ist!



Ja ich frag nochmal wegen diesem Artikel


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2011)

Ein paar Games profitieren von 6 Kernen, da kann dann der Phenom II X6 noch einigermaßen mithalten 

Bei den meisten Games hat der Phenom II gegen den core i5 keine Chance.


----------



## Gaggle27 (24. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ein paar Games profitieren von 6 Kernen, da kann dann der Phenom II X6 noch einigermaßen mithalten
> 
> Bei den meisten Games hat der Phenom II gegen den core i5 keine Chance.



Achso okay also
Kann ich auch die Games mit dem i5 spielen wenn ich's richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2011)

Ja, auf jeden Fall. Du kannst alle Games mit dem i5 spielen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Gaggle27 schrieb:


> Achso okay also
> Kann ich auch die Games mit dem i5 spielen wenn ich's richtig verstanden habe.


 
Natürlich, in der Regel sogar schneller.


----------



## Gaggle27 (24. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich, in der Regel sogar schneller.



Das is ja gut brauch ich also keine Sorge haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Nein, der i5 wird locker bis zur nächsten Konsolen Generation reichen.
Und wann die kommt, weiß noch keiner.


----------

